# Omnibook module compile error [solved]

## ggaaron

When I try to emerge omnibook I get following error:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-laptop/omnibook-20070211

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-laptop/omnibook-20070211 to /

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.21/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.21

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211 ...

 * Preparing omnibook module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/init.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lib.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/ec.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/kbc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/pio.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/compal.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/acpi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/nbsmi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/ac.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/battery.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/blank.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/bluetooth.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/cooling.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/display.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/dock.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/dump.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/fan_policy.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/fan.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/hotkeys.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/info.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/muteled.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:37: error: unknown field 'owner' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:37: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:38: error: unknown field 'get_brightness' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:38: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:39: error: unknown field 'update_status' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:39: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c: In function 'omnibook_set_backlight':

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:58: error: invalid type argument of '->'

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c: In function 'omnibook_brightness_init':

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:131: warning: passing argument 4 of 'backlight_device_register' from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21'

make: *** [omnibook.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-laptop/omnibook-20070211 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  omnibook-20070211.ebuild, line 27:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL=2.6 KSRC=/usr/src/linux  .

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/temp/build.log'.

```

I haven't found any clues how to emerge it properly, but probably I haven't some kernel modules needed for brightness and backlight control, although I have compiled my kernel with backlight & lcd device support. I have an intel 945 video card, if it matters, can someone help me and tell me what do I need to install or what should be kernel compiled with to get omnibook to work?

Thanks in advance

AaronLast edited by ggaaron on Sun May 20, 2007 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

You know, the reason packages are marked as "testing" (i.e., ~x86) is that they are still in, well, testing.  Some issues are to be expected.  Have you tried building the stable release?

If you are running your whole system as ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", then it means that you're willing to hit issues like this from time to time.  It's a compile issue, so it's a bona fide bug.  Why not file a bug report?

- John

----------

## ggaaron

Yes, I've tried stable with the same results. I'd like to ask before assuming that the package is broken - there is a huge possibility that it is just my fault, if you know what I mean=)

Aaron

----------

## John R. Graham

Hmmm.  I missed the first time that you kernel was unstable as well.  Have you tried compiling it against a stable kernel?  Say, "gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8"?  Same comments apply.    :Smile: 

- John

----------

## ggaaron

I've found this bug report

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1710881&group_id=174260&atid=868542

Can someone help me - there stays that I should download and compile svn version, but... how do I do this? I'm searching the net, found something, but I don't know how to download it to be honest=/

Aaron

----------

## John R. Graham

Aaron,

At your experience level, it would probably be better if you got the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS line out of your make.conf file and downgraded your Gentoo installation to stable.  Once ACCEPT_KEYWORDS is gone, you'll need to:Emerge stable packages, like this:

```
emerge -uDNv world
```

Change your /usr/src/linux symlink over to the stable kernel, currently (as I write this) linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8:

```
cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 linux
```

Copy your kernel .config file from the old kernel directory to the new.Build and install the new kernel, like this:

```
make oldconfig

make && make modules_install && make install
```

Modify your grub.conf to reference the new stable kernel.Reboot.Your problem with the omnibook package will probably disappear if you go stable.

No offense, but there's a lot you don't know yet.  However, if your goal is to learn the ins and outs of Linux development process, and you're using an unstable Gentoo install as a crash course (pun intended), then more power to you.  To proceed on that path, you'll need to:Figure out what Subversion is (Google is your friend   :Smile:  ) and install it.  It's in Portage.Find out where the Subversion repository is by searching on the omnibook project page.  The information is there; you just need to find it.Make yourself a project directory and check out the source code.Learn how to build a Linux project without the help of Portage.  There will probably be a README file as part of the source that will get you started on building the project.  If not, well, most open source build processes are based on the Gnu Autotools (autoconf/configure/automake/make/libtool).The subject matter is just too complicated to provide you with more than the above "hunting license".  However, if you have specific questions along the way, I'd be happy to help.

- John

----------

## ggaaron

Thanks - I'll stick to my unstable version - as you've said I'll learn more=) Most of the things can be fixed by google or forums=) I think that after downloading source from svn I'll be able to compile and install it.=P Thanks for your help=)

----------

## ggaaron

I've managed to install this module, it is up and seems to be working=) Thanks for your help.

----------

## John R. Graham

A pleasure.    :Smile: 

- John

----------

